# Resealing A Craigslist Special



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

A month or two ago I snapped up a free 30 gallon tank and stand. It's been sitting in the studio since then.

Tonight Carolyn was good enough to let me turn the living room into a workshop, so my buddy Tim and I pulled out the stops and brought this one back to life. After using a razor to cut out the old silicon, we cleaned the tank thoroughly. We used masking tape on the side edges to keep clean lines. After running an appropriately sized bead of silicone, I wet my fingers in some water and quickly smoothed it out. We pulled the tape off immediately, and that was that. Not bad for a first shot. Should be ready to go by Sunday.

I'm giving the setup to Tim, and fixing him up with some pink convicts. It'll be cool to watch some of the fry grow to adulthood in another tank.

That said, if anyone is looking for pink convicts, let me know.

On to the pictures... There are a few puddles at the bottom of the tank, not a mess of silicone.


----------



## kemi (Apr 26, 2010)

good job! I hope it is as easy as it sounds, it's my turn today. The cutting has been done for a while now, I was a little scared (ha! still am) about applying the silicone.
what did you use to clean the glass before applying the silicone?


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Use a vacuum to clean out any loose material left. Wipe down the seams with 99% isopropyl ( rubbing) alcohol to clean off any fingerprints and moisture or dust .. Let thoroughly dry again before applying the silicone .


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, I have been wondering what technique to use to get clean lines with silicone. I will give this a shot when it comes time to reseal my old 55 gal.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Job! I was looking at my old 30g which is in storage. It's had 10 years of a splashing RES plus about 5 years in storage, so the silicone is looking pretty iffy. I think I'll have to reseal it if I ever want to set it up again.


----------

